# Zebra Pleco



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok I have a chance at a Zebra Pleco. My LFS is getting one just one tomorrow and he only get them every once in a blue moon. Should I go for it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

definitely, they are one of the most expensive fish that you can get. They are so amazing and if I had the opportunity to get one I would, same with a baby giant gourami if I had a big enough tank.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

The only problem i have with it is its carnivorous and idk how to get food to it since i have mid-level carnivores (4 black phantoms) since i'm only doing one a day feedings atm. I'll also be getting plants in addition to the fish to compensate for the bio load and then some.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

If you can afford it and provide correct care, then I say yes. On a side note I want to add that plecos need driftwood as part of their diet.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I say that you get sinking food I get it, you can get sinking meat based products.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm kind of hoping he is getting more than one so i can get a male-female pair and maybe if i'm lucky have them breed and Then sell or just enjoy lots of little swimming zebra's!! =D But alas i'm just a lowly student/customer service clerk.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

If I were you and it's actually a hypancistrus zebra them do it. I have hypancistrus contradens, they are also primarily carnivorous. I feed them NLD large fish formula, earthworm sticks, shrimp pellets, blood worms and other random stuff. 

There are a number of fish that are referred to as zebra plecos so make sure you know what you are getting.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah get it, I wish I had that pleco. How much do they want for it?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

lorax84 said:


> If I were you and it's actually a hypancistrus zebra them do it. I have hypancistrus contradens, they are also primarily carnivorous. I feed them NLD large fish formula, earthworm sticks, shrimp pellets, blood worms and other random stuff.
> 
> There are a number of fish that are referred to as zebra plecos so make sure you know what you are getting.


+one,;-)
Would Drip acclimate this fish and provide stable tank rather than new tank ,And some water movement would be appreciated.
Could feed the fish at night after light's have been off for a few hours. 
This would bring some security /comfort to the fish while acclimating to new surrounding's.
Would be sure to do sizeable water change after placing plant's if substrate is disturbed to any large degree ,to prevent possible temporary ammonia spike from organics disturbed while planting.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

He said he usually prices them when he does get them, for around $50-$60 very expensive. I think its worth it to have a fish as unquie as it my aquarium. I do need to get him a little half hallow log too call home =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Jester10 said:


> He said he usually prices them when he does get them, for around $50-$60 very expensive. I think its worth it to have a fish as unquie as it my aquarium. I do need to get him a little half hallow log too call home =D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, make sure there are some chunks of wood with crevices and/or tunnels. This species likes to stay out of sight, and will be highly stressed if suitable places are not provided when first introduced to the tank. As it settles in, it will come out more.

I had one back in the late 1990's. He became very used to being fed and when the gong sounded [I always tap lightly on the tank frame when I feed, the fish recognize this, and it is one way to get all of them out so you can check things] within seconds he would scoot out of his "home" and wait, sometimes sort of jumping around in anticipation. Sinking foods, anything suitable for substrate catfish and loaches, will work. Frozen (or live) bloodworms as a treat.

This species is primarily carnivorous, but some vegetable based foods are essential as with all fish for health. The kelp/algae/spirulina based sinking foods contain fish too so they will eat them.

Getting a "pair" at the juvenile stage is next to impossible, but the method is mentioned in our profile. Click the name, Hypancistrus zebra. Most fish seen in stores will be commercially raised, as explained in the profile.

Byron.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Jester10 said:


> He said he usually prices them when he does get them, for around $50-$60 very expensive. I think its worth it to have a fish as unquie as it my aquarium. I do need to get him a little half hallow log too call home =D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate to be the barer of bad news, but at that price it is probably not a Hypancistrus Zebras. Hypancistrus Zebra usually go for anywhere from $100 for 1" juvies to $300-400 for proven adults. If it is Hypancistrus Zebra snatch it up for sure but at that price it is probably L270 or L129 both of which are sometimes refereed to as zebra plecos in the aquarium trade..


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

How would I tell if its the real thing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

My LFS says they can order me one but it would be very expensive.. maybe if I had a bigger tank.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Jester10 said:


> How would I tell if its the real thing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Google L46, compared to the ones posted, like L270 and L129..


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

L46 - Hypancistus Zebra









L129 - "Columbian Zebra"









L270 - "Chocolate Zebra"









Hope that helps


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like the first one. It has the M or upside down E. On its face. Its hard to tell since he likes to hide in his cave =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Definitely grab it then. You can always tell a zebra because they are bright white and have straight stripes. You are getting a serious deal if you are only paying $60


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I only paid $50!! He gets them from a local breeder and only gets one or two every few months. I will post a picture if I get a chance and then you guys can argue about how good a deal I did or didn't get. From what I could tell before he got into my tank Zebey, pronounce zee-bee, had the correct markings but that just means the stripes and lines match that of the zebra but because he was stressed a little his color was off but since he has been in his home his color seems to be getting better.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd like to see a picture, looks like you got a steal.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah which why im still skeptical.It still might be the columbian zebra but until it is not longer stressed I wont be able to tell 100% but for now im 85% sure its the real deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Even if it is a Columbian Zebra don't let it bum you out. L129 is still a very beautiful and rare fish. I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## GuppyGrabber (Jan 17, 2012)

so do you have any pics of him yet? ive been waiting with baited breath


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

He only comes out when its completely dark. The only way I've been able to tell is because I see him right at the front of the tank. As soon as the light comes on he darks back to his cave =/ once he gets all comfy im sure he will make a mid-day apperance. He is beautiful though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn man I wish you would have gotten a picture while he was still in the bag from the LFS!


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I was more worried about getting him in the tank safely then a photo op. Besides he didn't look his best he was more gray(due to stress from travel) than black and white. I'd rather get Zebey an camera when he is just chilling being cool and like yeah im just chilling woot woot =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Posted pic in my albums idk how to put it in a thread on mobile yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GuppyGrabber (Jan 17, 2012)

sorry bud but i cant find him in the pic :-(


----------



## Jester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

He is very hard to see but once you do you can make out his stripes and some other details. Right in the center of the pic directly above the plant you will see a small flourescent orb which is his eye. Use it as a reference for the rest of zebeys body.


----------

